# l'esclusività è di casa



## Paulo de Carvalho

*"L'esclusività è di casa"*: 
J'ai vu cette expression sur la devanture d'un restaurateur à Rome, qui vantait les mérites de sa cuisine. Qu'est-ce que cela veut dire au vrai ? Merci, d'avance, à qui me la fera comprendre…


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Paulo,
Je suppose que "l'esclusività" se réfère au mot anglais et donc est synonyme de luxe. Et le propriétaire nous assure que le luxe a élu domicile dans son restaurant .

PS Bienvenue dans le forum Italiano-Français !


----------



## Paulo de Carvalho

ça, c'est futé, intelligent ! Je n'y aurais jamais pensé… Une belle épine que je vous remercie de m'avoir ôtée du pied, Grazie tante,
Paulo


----------



## Passante

tres chic
si può dire così in francese?


----------



## Paulo de Carvalho

"tres chic
si può dire così in francese?"

Justement, cara Passante, en français ça fait pour le moins bizarre, et difficile à comprendre. 
Voilà qui semble confirmer la suggestion de Tchesko, qui y voit une allusion à l'adjectif anglais exclusive!
Merci en tout cas de votre réponse.
Auguri tanti, grazie tante,
Paulo


----------



## robertaL

Sans besoin de faire référence au mot anglais, le mot italien "esclusivo" existe aussi, avec la même signification que l'anglais. 
Par exemple, le Sabatini-coletti http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/E/esclusivo.shtml dit: 


*1* Che attribuisce diritti o beni a una sola persona: _clausola e._; unico, irripetibile: _modello e._; estens. riservato a poche persone selezionate in base a censo, prestigio o sim.: _ambiente e._
L'interprétation de Matoupaschat reste donc, évidemment, correcte, mais l'accent, me semble-t-il, porte plus sur la clientèle choisie et sélectionnée que sur le luxe.


----------



## Paulo de Carvalho

C'est juste, cher (chère) RobertaL et d'ailleurs, comme vous le signalez, cela ne contredit pas la réponse de Matoupaschat. Merci beaucoup.
D'autre part, c'est aussi la construction de la phrase qui m'échappe un peu: "l'e. è di casa" = "le caractère select, le chic appartient à notre maison, est chez nous", est-ce bien cela? Merci encore…


----------



## robertaL

> "le caractère select, le chic appartient à notre maison, est chez nous"


_Oui, c'est bien cela. 
Il faut dire que c'est une construction  plutôt __inélegante, qui s'impose de plus en plus dans le langage publicitaire (Ex: « Con noi, l’eleganza è di casa»), mais qui me fait penser, par exemple, à une marque de meubles industriels ou de vêtements bas-de-gamme pour le grand publique qui veut faire semblant d’être élégant plus qu’à quelque chose de vraiment élégant. Vous voyez? Je dirais que ce type de construction très peu raffiné (et très publicitaire-journalistique) trahit le contraire de ce qu’il voudrait mettre en avant. 

_


----------



## Paulo de Carvalho

Merci, encore, pour toutes ces précisions, qui me sont précieuses. Et vous avez raison: ce n'est pas précisément une marque de raffinement, d'écrire comme cela…


----------

